# Attention Men:



## Cryozombie

How Many of You Would like to see a Mens Locker Room, for Male only discussion, similar to the Ladies Locker room?


----------



## Ceicei

If the men want one, and feel this is useful for them to discuss issues not involving input from women, then go for it!  You have my support.

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver

Well gimme an idea of the topics that we'd be discussing that we wouldn't normally discuss elsewhere in the forums. The ladies of course have their ladies issues biological and emotional and everything else feminine, that we men are constantly and uselessly trying to understand ( :asian: to ladies)... 
So, i.e. health, and other related topics ... what else would we want to discuss that ladies shouldn't hear? 
Like Bob said, most of the juvenile stuff (T-N-A, etc.) won't be permitted. We got AfterDark for that and other forums. 

Soooo like ... what?


----------



## beau_safken

Pickup lines, Stories of one night stands, dumping woman, neoritic woman stories, erectile disfunction, umm.... investing, pretty much anything without needing to watch our butts for inuendos or double meanings.


----------



## Rick Wade

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Pickup lines, Stories of one night stands, dumping woman, neoritic woman stories, erectile disfunction, umm.... investing, pretty much anything without needing to watch our butts for inuendos or double meanings.


 
There are other forums for that all together.  %think%


----------



## beau_safken

Then help me come up with a list...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

As long as we all behave like civilized, mature individuals, there's no real need for a 'Boys Only' section.

I've posted many innuendoes and several double-entendre without offending anyone.


----------



## Ceicei

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> As long as we all behave like civilized, mature individuals, there's no real need for a 'Boys Only' section.
> 
> I've posted many innuendoes and several double-entendre without offending anyone.



At least you've usually made yourself clear when and why you do that....  If you offend anyone, you'd know quickly enough!  :uhyeah:  We love you!

- Ceicei


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Ceicei said:
			
		

> At least you've usually made yourself clear when and why you do that.... If you offend anyone, you'd know quickly enough! :uhyeah: We love you!
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Thank you.  I love me, too.


----------



## barriecusvein

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> As long as we all behave like civilized, mature individuals, there's no real need for a 'Boys Only' section.
> 
> I've posted many innuendoes and several double-entendre without offending anyone.


equally why then do we need a 'girls only' section? cos they wanna talk girl stuff. thats fine. we just wanna be able to talk guy stuff.

once in a while its nice to hang with the guys and only the guys, talking about stuff like 'man i sank so many beers last night and went home with some rotter!'. its just...what guys do!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

barriecusvein said:
			
		

> equally why then do we need a 'girls only' section? cos they wanna talk girl stuff. thats fine. we just wanna be able to talk guy stuff.
> 
> once in a while its nice to hang with the guys and only the guys, talking about stuff like 'man i sank so many beers last night and went home with some rotter!'. its just...what guys do!


 
I'm not say there shouldn't be a guys section.  I simply said I saw no sense in it.

This whole mess reminds me of one Mother's Day when I was very young.  I commented to my Mom that there's a Mother's Day and a Father's Day; but, when's Kids' Day?  She said, 'Every day besides those two'.


----------



## donna

seems to me there are a lot of male posts in the so called "Women section":boing2:


----------



## Ceicei

donna said:
			
		

> seems to me there are a lot of male posts in the so called "Women section":boing2:



Yes, but not in the LLR...  I think the guys want their equivalent of the LLR.

- Ceicei


----------



## barriecusvein

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> This whole mess reminds me of one Mother's Day when I was very young.  I commented to my Mom that there's a Mother's Day and a Father's Day; but, when's Kids' Day?  She said, 'Every day besides those two'.


:lol:


----------



## still learning

Hello, I vote "NOT NEEDED"!   .... this web site is about sharing with each other....Aloha


----------



## Makalakumu

I think an all men forum would be great.  In my opinion, separating the sexes and getting a homogenous group is sometimes really beneficial.  For instance, when I lead BWCAW trips with teens, I always split the groups by sex.  For the girls, it forces them to depend on themselves and discover that they can do things without men.  For the boys, it takes away the prime reason for posturing and playacting so the sensetive personal side can come out and play.

I'm not sure how it would work out on the internet, but I'm curious, nonetheless.


----------



## Makalakumu

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Then help me come up with a list...


 
It might be nice to have a place where I can pretend that I'm not totally p-whipped by my wife...:idea:


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl

donna said:
			
		

> seems to me there are a lot of male posts in the so called "Women section":boing2:


 
I second this comment!


----------



## SFC JeffJ

I really don't see a need for it.  But hey, if it does come about, I got some whoppers to tell.

Jeff


----------



## terryl965

I must say if you want that find another place, we are here to be mature adults not sicko little kids. Sorry guys I believe this is the wrong direction for this forum or any other. If you would like to share story do it by a PM to that member, no need no need at all
Terry


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Technopunk said:
			
		

> How Many of You Would like to see a Mens Locker Room, for Male only discussion, similar to the Ladies Locker room?


 
Thanks for volunteering! :asian: 

If it comes to pass, I would like to see it by invitation only - an invitation given only to posters who contribute positively to the board and do not have a record of flaming or causing disruptions.

ON EDIT: I don't really see a need for it either, but will go along with the membership.


----------



## Henderson

Personally, I don't see the need.  But, if it comes to pass, I'll stop by to say "hi".


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Personally, I can't see it getting much traffic under the guidelines that would allow it here.

No Porn, "hot blonde of the week", "post your hottie", etc stuff. 

I really can't see the guys getting into the mens issues like the women do.

But.

If the guys want a place where they can discuss premature ejaculation, impotence, breast cancer in men, testicular cancer, "plumbing" issues, their prostates, baldness, etc, without worry of the women wandering in, I'm more than happy to set one up for the supporting members.

But if the idea is a place to be well, basically a male pig, tell fart jokes, swap porn, etc, sorry, that type of section will not be allowed on MT as long as I own it. (I don't have a problem with it, it's just not what I want here)


----------



## beau_safken

Yep that pretty much kills the point....


----------



## Henderson

Ce la vie!


----------



## Rich Parsons

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Yep that pretty much kills the point....



Hmmm, You asked for a MLR just like the LLR. 

The LLR operates under the same rules as posted by Bob that is expected for the MLR. 

I guess I am too old, for I really want to ask you :

How old are you?

Where did you learn to have no manners?

Did anyone ever beat you up for being stupid and or doing stupid things? 

But as you said these things might insult some people, so I should not ask them. And they are listed as rhetorical.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> As long as we all behave like civilized, mature individuals,



why would we want to go and do that?  is this an internet forum or a bible study?  sheeeesh.

next thing you'll be asking us to support our arguments with actual facts or not to flame people just 'cos we disagree with them.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> why would we want to go and do that?  is this an internet forum or a bible study?  sheeeesh.
> 
> next thing you'll be asking us to support our arguments with actual facts or not to flame people just 'cos we disagree with them.



lol


----------



## rutherford

Hey, if it doen't get any traffic it can always be closed down.

I voted Yes.


----------



## Makalakumu

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Hmmm, You asked for a MLR just like the LLR.
> 
> The LLR operates under the same rules as posted by Bob that is expected for the MLR.
> 
> I guess I am too old, for I really want to ask you :
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Where did you learn to have no manners?
> 
> Did anyone ever beat you up for being stupid and or doing stupid things?
> 
> But as you said these things might insult some people, so I should not ask them. And they are listed as rhetorical.


 
:idunno: 

I think it may be wise to remember that there may be a little Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn in all of us boys.  

"Bein' civil ain't no fun, mossa time!"
"Yup.  But, ya gotta do it sumatime."
"Sho, but it ain't like we gotta live in a church."
"That's what fishin is fo!"


----------



## Cryozombie

To the ladies who commented about male posts in the womens section...

We are not disucussing the area "Women in the Martial Arts" we are discussing  the ABSOLUTLEY NO MEN CAN EVEN VIEW IT section called the Ladies Locker Room.

If you cant see it, or do not know what it is, it's because the Queen of Pain did not grant you access.

Even BOB can't veiw that section or see what goes on in there, and he owns the board.  ​


----------



## beau_safken

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I guess I am too old, for I really want to ask you :
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Where did you learn to have no manners?
> 
> Did anyone ever beat you up for being stupid and or doing stupid things?
> 
> But as you said these things might insult some people, so I should not ask them. And they are listed as rhetorical.


 
1. 23

2.  Manners in what sense?  As not offend more that 50% of everyone?  Sorry but I kinda live by the rule that 50% of people I will like, 50% I won't.  Of that 50% I like, 25% will like me and 25% wont.  So I guess I only cater to 25% of the audience.  

3.  Oh threat of violence...nice

Seriously, leave me alone.  I'm over and done with this crap


----------



## terryl965

beau_safken said:
			
		

> 1. 23
> 
> 2. Manners in what sense? As not offend more that 50% of everyone? Sorry but I kinda live by the rule that 50% of people I will like, 50% I won't. Of that 50% I like, 25% will like me and 25% wont. So I guess I only cater to 25% of the audience.
> 
> 3. Oh threat of violence...nice
> 
> Seriously, leave me alone. I'm over and done with this crap


 
 Mr. Safken I did not see anybody threaten you they ask you a question?, see if the question is put in a way to upset you , then you can see how most of your remarks effect other people.
As far as leaving you alone why, do you leave other member alone no, so why should you be giving special treatment here. If you would like to be consider a adult you must first act like one, second the best thing for you to do is apologies to the women on this forum for being so dis-respectful towards them and lastly everybody has the same numbers only 50% of the people you meet will like or dis-like you but if you are offenseive from the start the number will only be around .01% for most people hold a gurge from the first impression!

I hope you can grow from all of this and continue to post here on this forum it is by far one of the fairess forum around. The member have alot of knowledge and wisdom that everyone couls learn from.
I hope your day goes well.
Terry


----------



## Rich Parsons

beau_safken said:
			
		

> 1. 23
> 
> 2. Manners in what sense? As not offend more that 50% of everyone? Sorry but I kinda live by the rule that 50% of people I will like, 50% I won't. Of that 50% I like, 25% will like me and 25% wont. So I guess I only cater to 25% of the audience.
> 
> 3. Oh threat of violence...nice
> 
> Seriously, leave me alone. I'm over and done with this crap


 

WOW!

I did not threaten you?

I asked a question.

Yet were offended. 

Would you still have been offended in a MLR?  My guess is yes.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

now, now, gents...
this topic is meant for discussion of the pros and cons of having a Boys Only forum, not for the kind of discussion the thread seems to be falling in to.

Please behave and play nice.  After all, playing nice is not just a good idea, it's the law.

OnlyAnEgg
MT Mod


----------



## barriecusvein

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Would you still have been offended in a MLR?  My guess is yes.



thats totally irrelevant.


----------



## shesulsa

barriecusvein said:
			
		

> thats totally irrelevant.



That's debatable.

Here's a few points you fellas might wanna know on the LLR:

The LLR is not an unmoderated forum.  All forums on MT are moderated.  How freely you speak in the MLR would be contingent upon the parameters delineated by the owner and the staff who moderate that forum.

Confidentiality is a must and those approved will have to "sign" a confidentiality agreement.  Now, if that sounds sophomorish to you, or ridiculous, or like something you think won't ever work, then don't join it, because some people will take that confidentiality agreement quite seriously and will adamantly protect it.  One breech could change the tone of the whole private forum.

So ... think about it very seriously.


----------



## Rick Wade

It just seems to me that some Men think a MLR will be a place they can speak freely and not get there feelings hurt where in my opinion that is just the opposite. We are Men at least most of us and we primaly like to fight I think the MLR will only breed more people getting pissed off. It has already happened he in this thread. Beau don't get offended. Rich didn't threaten you. go back and read the post don't read into it. I still say no to the MLL. Men's Locker Rooms stink anyways.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Rich Parsons

barriecusvein said:
			
		

> thats totally irrelevant.


 

I agree it might be irrelevent to those who want one.

Yet I state that the thread starter wanted a place to cut loose and be free and not worry about people taking offense from his comments. So my comments back to him are why does he take offense at mine? For him there is no point for a MLR. Yet he cried discrimination and unfair since the ladies have one. 

I have no problem with one.

I have a problem with people who want what they want and screw the rest of the world and gets upset with the rest of the world and blames them when they do not get what they want. And it is also an issue of hypocracy. 

Just my thoughts on some of the posts here.

But like I said, to the idea of a MLR - Male Locker Room I see no problem with it. If it would help and people are interested GREAT! I am for it. Just understand what the OWNER has put down as the ground rules for the LLR which will also apply for the MLR. That is all I am trying to say.

And Egg sorry for the offic topic reply back.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> But like I said, to the idea of a MLR - Male Locker Room I see no problem with it. If it would help and people are interested GREAT! I am for it. Just understand what the OWNER has put down as the ground rules for the LLR which will also apply for the MLR. That is all I am trying to say.
> 
> And Egg sorry for the offic topic reply back.


 
I agree that, if it's a forum desired by the membership and Bob okidokes it, fine.  I mean, there are topics that pertain specifically to guys just as there are for broads...erm...babes...uh...women.  The play nice rule would be in effect there, too.  This site is a responsible and honorable place.  I can't see having a forum designed to give guys a place to be rude, insulting and talk about hotties.

Moreover, MT is about 80% male, as it is.  A lot of topics and threads reflect male perspectives already.  Is it necessary to have our own spot here?  Based on that, no.  I think it's silly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've been on several forums that have "mens rooms".
They tend to be areas with: porn, babes, conquest stories, my ex is a ***** rants, and electronic towel snapping.  Rarely, if ever do they delve into the issues that face men. Most like because men are not that comfortable discussing certain topics (like PME, Impotence, etc) with other men. It creates a "vulnerability" that most men are uncomfortable with. Hell, most guys I know of won't even talk to their doctors about this stuff.  Which is why you rarely see a commercial about breast cancer in men. 

Now, I don't have any problems with it being a 'relaxed' place to do some venting about the ex, or the current. Or the last game ya played, etc. But for the great majority of what I've seen elsewhere, it's just not the content we want here. For legal and other reasons.


----------



## Kreth

Let's get this thing rolling! I've been dying to have a forum to discuss these oozing sores on my scrotum... :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Probably caused by too many blades stuff down yer jock before putting on the black pjs and hiding in shadows. lol


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Kreth said:
			
		

> Let's get this thing rolling! I've been dying to have a forum to discuss these oozing sores on my scrotum... :uhyeah:


 
oh, man...
:roflmao:


----------



## Flatlander

Kreth said:
			
		

> Let's get this thing rolling! I've been dying to have a forum to discuss these oozing sores on my scrotum... :uhyeah:


OMG!  OK, no MLR!   ROFL!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Kreth said:
			
		

> Let's get this thing rolling! I've been dying to have a forum to discuss these oozing sores on my scrotum... :uhyeah:


 
Definately we could of all done without that!  
However, it was funny!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## terryl965

Kreth said:
			
		

> Let's get this thing rolling! I've been dying to have a forum to discuss these oozing sores on my scrotum... :uhyeah:


 
This is exactly why we do not need an all male forum Scrotum sores what is next Blue Balls.
Terry


----------



## rutherford

Don't worry, Kreth.  I'll talk with you about your pussing balls - as long as you don't post any pictures.


----------



## barriecusvein

rutherford said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Kreth.  I'll talk with you about your pussing balls - as long as you don't post any pictures.


bahahahahahahahahaha!

:rofl:


----------



## Kreth

rutherford said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Kreth. I'll talk with you about your pussing balls - as long as you don't post any pictures.


Well, damn... So much for my next avatar... :uhyeah:


----------



## Cryozombie

Its 18 to 13 so I am gonna say this isnt gonna happen.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## scottcatchot

but wait theres a comeback....the yes  team intercepts and makes a score, 14 to 11 YEah!!!!!artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

List of possible topics:

Mens Health Issues: 
# Circumcision
# Contraception see Birth Control
# Erectile Dysfunction
# Family Planning
# Homosexuality see Gay and Lesbian Health
# Impotence see Erectile Dysfunction
# Klinefelter's Syndrome
# Male Breast Cancer
# Male Genital Disorders
# Male Menopause
# Penile Disorders
# Prostate Cancer
# Prostate Diseases
# Reproductive Health
# Sexual Health Issues
# Sexually Transmitted Diseases
# Sterility 
# Sterilization
# Testicular Cancer
# Testicular Disorders
# Vasectomy
# Venereal Disease

Dealing with that groin shot

Baldness. Dealing with it, preventing it, fixes for it.

Weight issues

Dealing with Depression, man to man

Surviving bad hookups, with out new Axe Snake Peel.

Dealing with breakups, loss, etc.

Family matters.

Dealing with Family Court, and Child Support/Visitation matters

Rants on the ex, or current.


----------



## Flatlander

I can see viability for some of those topics.


----------



## Cryozombie

Arite... Lemme discuss this with the powers that be, and we will decide how we wanna handle this.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Course, being the smart **** that I am....I'm inclined to call it the "He-Man Wimen Haters Club" and use an olf "Our Gang" graphic as the logo. 

"No Gurls Aloud! O-Tay!" :rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie

Nah, I think "The Mens Room" is good, cuz then we can make the guys who get outta line clean the urinals.


----------



## shesulsa

I think y'all oughtta call it ...

*The Cabanawannabees Clubhouse!

:roflmao:
*​


----------



## Jade Tigress

shesulsa said:
			
		

> That's debatable.
> 
> Here's a few points you fellas might wanna know on the LLR:
> 
> The LLR is not an unmoderated forum.  All forums on MT are moderated.  How freely you speak in the MLR would be contingent upon the parameters delineated by the owner and the staff who moderate that forum.
> 
> Confidentiality is a must and those approved will have to "sign" a confidentiality agreement.  Now, if that sounds sophomorish to you, or ridiculous, or like something you think won't ever work, then don't join it, because some people will take that confidentiality agreement quite seriously and will adamantly protect it.  One breech could change the tone of the whole private forum.
> 
> So ... think about it very seriously.


Yes indeed, us ladies take our locker room rules very seriously. I think Bob's list of possible topics is excellent...(do guys really talk about stuff like that?...i thought you all liked to ignore those issues and hope they just go away...*ducks*...lol... ) 

Anyway...i think it could be a good thing for the guys. I also have to second the naming of it as:

*



			The Cabanawannabees Clubhouse!
		
Click to expand...

 *

*

*​


----------



## barriecusvein

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Course, being the smart **** that I am....I'm inclined to call it the "He-Man Wimen Haters Club" and use an olf "Our Gang" graphic as the logo.
> 
> "No Gurls Aloud! O-Tay!" :rofl:


surely the logo has to be something featuring the Yorkie bar and its slogan "its not for girls"


----------



## Rick Wade

OK I have changed my mind I wouldn't mind as long as it isn't Dr. Phil ish.

I am not discussing my testicles with anyone!


----------



## Henderson

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I am not discussing my testicles with anyone!


ROFLMFAO!!!
:roflmao:


----------

